# Thinking of buying a GTO Need some advice



## chargerfan09 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of picking up this 05 black gto at the dealership and I was wondering what problems the GTO's are prone to. I know pontiacs I have owned in the past have oil leak problems. Any advice?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Hey Charger fan welcome to the forum.

I have numerous Pontiacs in the past and not a one has ever leaked anything.
Have a carfax report?

As far as problems on the GTO. Your best bet is to research the different threads on the forum and read at what some have reported. Keep in mind for every person that has a gripe there are many that don't. 

The only common problems with these are .......
1. Rear End Whine
2. Strut Rub
3. Strut failings
4. Paint adhesion problems with door handles.

Not every owner has experienced those problems or other problems you will read about. Some have had major issues some have had none.

Advise... I am assuming the car you have in mind is used. Make sure you know the history on this car. How many miles are on it? Is it well within the factory warranty? How are the tires? If they are worn bad with low miles? If the car is heavily modded out it could indicate it was run pretty hard, not necessarily, but be cautious to this. Check the struts for rub marks. Make sure it is NOT A BUY BACK. You don't state how much it is, don't the dealer over charge you on it. 

What other information do you have on this to share?

Overall, the car is awesome. Depending on what you find out with the history of this car and the price, it's a blast to drive. *


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

get one while you can at a resonable price, i think they are only going to go up in value, over the long run that is. i kind of got mine as an investment. i don't want to be like my dad, he sold his nomad after it was on a cover of hotrod mag. he kicks himself every time he watches barret-jackson


----------

